# Solved: Volume Level Changes During Playback



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have a Samsung P2 with over 150 cds on it. When playing them in random I have to constantly adjust the volume to maintain the desired listening level.

Is there something I could have done when burning them or is there something I can do now to correct this very annoying problem?


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

it's called volumne leveling, audio normalizing, or normalizing,
samsung p2 normalizing
http://www.google.com/search?num=50...=result&cd=1&q=samsung+p2+normalizing&spell=1

if your playing / recording through windows:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/howto/samevolume.aspx

lot of hits with this in googlr,
samsung p2 normalizing

i've used mp3gain, mentioned in this thread:
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/729342-volume-leveling-software.html


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Let me be sure I understand this. If I download the MP3Gain and then load my files in it and let it do it's thing I will be able to reload them into my Samsung P2 and play them without the volume flucuations I am getting now?

I guess I should say my files are stored as .wma files and when I load them in the MP3 Gain they will not anaylize. I guess I am on the wrong path.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Tried to do a "Track Analysis" and here is what I got on each file.

2/25/2009 4:19:40 PM	Error while analyzing: Not enough samples in C:\Users\Deke\Music\Aaron Neville\Bring It on Home... The Soul Classics\01 Rainy Night in Georgia.wma to do analysis
2/25/2009 4:19:40 PM	Error while analyzing: C:\Users\Deke\Music\Aaron Neville\Bring It on Home... The Soul Classics\02 Ain't No Sunshine.wma is an MPEG Layer I file, not a layer III file

Sorry I am not to savy on all this.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

.wma are VERY LARGE files,
compared to .mp3,
the difference to even a trained ear is very minimal,
so would let you load many more files as .mp3,
but yes, they need changed / ripped to .mp3,
for the mpgain app to work,
.
is there a reason you DON'T want to rip them?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have already ripped all the cds I own and was trying one over to an MP3 file and see if I could get that to work before I decided to redo all of them.

I had a problem ripping the one I was testing and got a pop up and posted in the correct forum and the only answer I got was about maybe this was illegal.

I have posted elsewhere to try and sort out this problem then will resume with maybe redoing them.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Solved here.

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

daniel_b2380 said:


> i've used mp3gain, mentioned in this thread:
> http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/729342-volume-leveling-software.html


I was wondering at what level did you set the Target "Normal" Volume at? I noticed this tip about "clipping" and was wondering what the upper limit would be.

*The default is 89.0 dB because most mp3s will not have clipping at this volume level.
("Clipping" means that when the mp3 file is decoded by your player, some of the sound samples will be too loud. The player will "clip" these samples so that they do not exceed the maximum allowable value. This clipping creates a sort of rough, "scratchy" sound during loud parts of the song.)
If most of your mp3s are from very modern CDs, then you might be able to push the Target Volume up higher without introducing clipping into your files. *


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

One other thing. What would you recommend for a WMA to MP3 converter and will they convert a big amount(150 cds) at once.

Also will the MP3 Gain handle the same amount at once. It had a blurb in there about doing folders and sub -folders that sounded like it could.


----------

